# Soil test results-looking for advice



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Just received my soil test results back from Waypoint and looking for advice from the forum. Lawn is TTTF and I renovated about half of the yard last fall and over-seeded the other half. I was able to get down 4 weekly foliar apps of N at .23#N/M last fall and the grass was loving it. This spring the grass doesn't look as good with a lot of brown and yellow blades. I think it needs some nitrogen but per the test results it also needs Phosphorus and Calcium. I thought I might put down the Lime first (calcitic). Then possibly put down a starter fertilizer for the Nitrogen and Phosphorus. Suggestions?


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Not too shabby, actually. And for what it's worth, i'd rather have a 6.0pH than a 7.0pH soil, so be judicious with that lime.

As for the starter fert idea... I like it, and with your low P levels I would probably do multiple rounds with it (Round 1 & 2, and again at seeding?). Or you can go with more specialty fertilizers such as MAP or DAP, or even the triple-superphoshate with a separate nitrogen app. With your size yard it's a matter of value as much as overall solution, I imagine. See what you can get locally at the best price, if NPK is all you're after. At approx $25/bag you can't beat Starter Fert, unless you have an Ag Supplier nearby for the other products.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That P is deficient. That's is fairly low. Try to target that first. Yes use calcitic lime to raise the pH and it will raise the calcium.

Next one, the manganese being higher than the iron can be a problem with yellow lawn. With your pH, ironite might be a good option. If you have a sprayer, FAS might also help short term.

Check the soil remediation guide for more details.


----------



## TNguy (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the replies. I have decided against using a starter fertilizer since it would not give me enough P without putting down too much N. I bought some Diammonium Phosphate and some Muriate of Potash. If I apply 2 pounds of DAP/M per the soil remediation guide, can I also apply 1.6 pounds of MOP/M at the same time? The Waypoint report recommends applying potash in the fall, anyone know why?


----------

